# Students going to DIMC, where are you staying?



## frogger (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey guys, I am interested in going to dow next year but i had a question about where some of you guys are staying. I heard some good things about the girls dorms but horrible things about the guys, and was wondering if those of you who are going there could help me out.
- If you are staying at the dorms could you tell me how they are, the guys ones?
- If you aren't then, if you dont mind me asking, are you renting an apartment, and where, or are you staying with relatives?
- And if you are in that group how are you commuting to the school and how long does that take? 

If i do decide to rent i'm thinking of getting something near defense or clifton, if any of you are near those areas or know anything about the apartments there, id appreciate any help.

Thanks


----------



## tqamer786 (Nov 17, 2009)

Alright ummm I just got to DIMC two months ago. I went through the same exact scenario. Do not stay at the Dudes' dorms. Its outrageous.
Choose between Malir Cannt or Askari IV. Both are safe and way better than Defense which would make for a hour commute each day just to get to school and another hour on the way back. I did it for a month from Phase IV and it sucked.

Other than that send me a IM or contact me via email [email protected]
and Ill be sure to help you.

Id recommend visiting DIMC to get a glimpse for yourself. Look at thetarick.com for a reference as well. He did an excellent job and basically it includes all the questions about DIMC you can think of.


----------



## muhammu (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, thanx for the info. I just had 1 question, how far is malir cantt and Askari IV from the DIMC campus? 

Umer M.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

very close... it's one of the best places to be staying at if you're going to DIMC. Makes life a lot eaiser...


----------



## muhammu (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey, thanx for the reply. Are there alot of DIMC students that live there? Has the condition of the dorms improved or not? What is the best way to commute to DIMC if one chooses to live @ malir cantt or Askari IV? Mybad, I know I have alot of questions. Thank you so much.

Umer M.


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

Well I doubt that majority of the DIMC students live there, but there are definitely quite a few for sure. 
Well as far as I know the dorms are pretty much the same, if there were to be improvements, then I'm pretty sure they're nothing big.
Well... for commuting, there are students who take there own personal rides, or public transportation. But luckily the campus provides a bus from which it picks/drops you at a certain place...I'm pretty sure Malir and Askari fall in it.


----------



## ikhalid (Nov 1, 2010)

If anyone doesnt mind me asking, I have heard alot of bad things about the boys dorms. My brother wants to go to DIMC in a year & me the year after. However, what exactly is wrong with the guys dorms? im not worried because the girls dorms seem to be safe enough! But what is wrong with the guys dorms?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

The guys dorms are in pitiful condition compared to the girls dorms. Heard stories from guys in my batch who used to live in the dorms that they didn't maintain it from the outside, that they used to be given leftover food from the girls dorms to eat, that they weren't allowed to install A/Cs, etc. There's pretty much no one from my batch left in the dorms anymore, especially because they only let you live in the guys dorms for your first year and then you're on your own. So you're best off looking for your own place somewhere or staying with relatives.


----------



## ikhalid (Nov 1, 2010)

Thank you for your reply! Do you go to DIMC? I am interested in applying, but im only in high school right now. If you dont mind me asking, what kinds of grades does the average student who gets accepted into DIMC get in high school? What is the competition like when applying? & Should I get IBCC equivalence or take the SAT II instead? just your personal opinion.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

ikhalid said:


> Thank you for your reply! Do you go to DIMC? I am interested in applying, but im only in high school right now. If you dont mind me asking, what kinds of grades does the average student who gets accepted into DIMC get in high school? What is the competition like when applying? & Should I get IBCC equivalence or take the SAT II instead? just your personal opinion.


You're very welcome. Yes, I'm about to start my second year at DIMC in December iA. I'm not sure about everyone else but I got in with mostly As and Bs and a few Cs. The competition for DIMC isn't as tough as compared to that of DMC or Aga Khan or the other biggies. I used IBCC to get in but IBCC equivalence is more trouble than it's worth so I'd recommend SAT II instead if that's possible. Hope this helps!


----------



## ikhalid (Nov 1, 2010)

*FaarinaKhan* said:


> You're very welcome. Yes, I'm about to start my second year at DIMC in December iA. I'm not sure about everyone else but I got in with mostly As and Bs and a few Cs. The competition for DIMC isn't as tough as compared to that of DMC or Aga Khan or the other biggies. I used IBCC to get in but IBCC equivalence is more trouble than it's worth so I'd recommend SAT II instead if that's possible. Hope this helps!


Wow, no competition!!!#rofl So, when does the regular semester start? like the first semester? In October? or December? Also, everyone seems to be having trouble with the IBCC equivalence. What exactly is the problem with them? Do they take a long time to give back your equivalence? or do they just do the whole scoring wrong? Like whats the trouble? I am thinking of doing the IBCC equivalence because just as long as it doesnt take like over a month, because the SAT II seems like a huge hassle.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

ikhalid said:


> Wow, no competition!!!#rofl So, when does the regular semester start? like the first semester? In October? or December? Also, everyone seems to be having trouble with the IBCC equivalence. What exactly is the problem with them? Do they take a long time to give back your equivalence? or do they just do the whole scoring wrong? Like whats the trouble? I am thinking of doing the IBCC equivalence because just as long as it doesnt take like over a month, because the SAT II seems like a huge hassle.


Regular semester starts in October. They really messed things up with my batch regarding study breaks so that's why my particular batch has odd dates, lol. It's cuz they take a long time to return it. I still haven't received my final IBCC certificate yet (and I filed for this last July so do the math) as is the case with some of my seniors. Have been working off my provisional certificate hoping that it's enough to prevent me from being stopped from taking exams.


----------



## ikhalid (Nov 1, 2010)

Thanks, I think I'm just going to go with the SAT II. that seems like its the best way to go. I also want to know, what classes did you take throughout your high school years? Like, in Freshman year, I took:
Biology Honors
English 1 Honors
French 1
PE
Geometry
Freshman Seminar.

As a sophomore, Im taking:
Algebra 2 Honors
Chemistry Honors
French 2
English 2 Honors
PE
AP European History.

What classes did you take as a freshman, sophomore, junior & Senior? Just so I know if im on the right track!


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

ikhalid said:


> Thanks, I think I'm just going to go with the SAT II. that seems like its the best way to go. I also want to know, what classes did you take throughout your high school years? Like, in Freshman year, I took:
> Biology Honors
> English 1 Honors
> French 1
> ...


Oh dear, let's see if I can remember, lol:

Freshman - English I Honors, Geometry Honors, Bio Honors, French II, PE/Health
Sophomore - English II Honors, Algebra II Honors, Chem Honors, Modern World History Honors, French 3, PE/Driver's Ed
Junior - AP English Language, Pre-Calc Level 2 (dropped down from honors because Math wasn't my subject and it had been killing me, lol), Physics Honors, French 4, AP US History, Psychology I + II (electives), PE
Senior - AP English Literature, British Literature Honors (elective), Journalism Honors (elective), AP Psychology, AP French, AP Macroeconomics, AP US Government, PE/Varsity PE (aka Study Hall)

Mind you, this was when I had NO idea that I was going into medicine...my original major was going to be journalism (hence the 3 English classes my senior year) and a minor in french but my parents convinced me otherwise second semester of my senior year.


----------



## MedStudent123 (Jan 4, 2011)

You both took a lot of honors and AP classes. If someone gets A's and B's but doesn't take that many honors classes can they still get the certificate from IBCC? Also classes like French and other languages don't affect IBCC right?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

Raad Faridi said:


> You both took a lot of honors and AP classes. If someone gets A's and B's but doesn't take that many honors classes can they still get the certificate from IBCC? Also classes like French and other languages don't affect IBCC right?


Yes, you can still obtain your IBCC certificate without having taken numerous honors and AP courses. I believe that you are correct about French/language courses not affecting your IBCC score; they only look at the courses relevant to what you're applying for (which would be biology, chemistry and physics in this case).


----------



## MedStudent123 (Jan 4, 2011)

Thanks for the help


----------



## MedStudent123 (Jan 4, 2011)

.


----------



## atif.khan (Jan 4, 2011)

Hi everyone. I got straight b's all 4 years in highschool. Do you all think that is good enough for DIMC?


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

atif.khan said:


> Hi everyone. I got straight b's all 4 years in highschool. Do you all think that is good enough for DIMC?


It's not a matter of whether it's good enough for DIMC, it's a matter of whether it's good enough to earn you an acceptable IBCC equivalency score (if you choose to take that route). If they haven't changed up the system recently then I'm thinking you should be okay. You won't know for sure until you ask someone from IBCC though. Otherwise take the SAT IIs and hope that you do well on them.


----------



## MastahRiz (Jan 26, 2006)

^Thanks!


----------



## 4003 (Aug 12, 2008)

If anyone is interested in a renting a room in a safe area close to DIMC and the airport, or knows anyone who might be interested, please let me know. There are 2 more rooms available. Message me for further details.


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

To FaarinaKhan,

Where r u staying..at dorm or with relatives. and what is your plan for the remainder of your studies. My Plan is to stay in Girls dorms. I am starting in Dec 2015. Thanks for your reply.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

I stayed with family. I finished my final year earlier this year and I started house job (internship) at the hospital on campus as of May so I'll be done with that by May of next year inshaAllah.


----------



## dec2015 (Jul 30, 2015)

Thank you. Is the Dorm for Girls Ok. to stay in, if there is no family. Or do you advise against it.


----------



## *FaarinaKhan* (Jul 31, 2009)

There are girls who dormed without family in the city so it can be done. It really just depends on your parents' comfort level. Like if it's an emergency and you are out somewhere unable to return to the dorm, wouldn't they want you to be able to have a place to go?


----------

